# Meisterquest



## Sin (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin zur Zeit bei meiner Meisterquest im Handwerk angekommen. Momentan beim 2. Step. Um diese Abzuschließen muss ich folgendes Item herstellen:


Glänzender verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen des Handwerkers

Dies ist ein kritischer erfolg von: Verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen des Handwerkers

Um Verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen des Handwerkers überhaupt herstellen zu können, benötige ich Glänzender verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen welcher ein crit von Verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen ist.

Dieser benötigt zum Herstellen:

274x Egrasibaumstämme
137x Mächtiges Schleifpapier
6x Erstklassiger Waffenveredelungsstein
78x Od

allein das Schleifpapier kostet beim Händler: 274.000 Kinah
Die Veredelungssteine lassen sich leider nicht farmen, weswegen ich sie im AH kaufen müsste. Kostenpunkt: STÜCK je 150.000 - 480.000 Kinah auf Votan

Wenn man bedenkt, dass im schnitt jeder 8. Gegenstand bei mir crittet würde ich für Glänzender verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen Folgendes brauchen:

274*8 = 2192 Egrasibaumstämme
1096 Mächtiges Schleifpapier = 2.192.000 Kinah
6*8 Waffenveredelungssteine = 7.200.000 Kinah (Bei 150.000K pro Stück)
624 Od

So, nun kann ich Verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen des Handwerkers herstellen, welcher critten müsste zum abschließen der Quest.
Wie bereits gesagt, crittet bei mir, ca jede 8. Herstellung.
Für den Bogen brauche ich:

1x  Glänzender verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen
6x Erstklassiger Waffenveredelungsstein des Handwerkers (Kosten ca 350.000-1.000.000 Kinah im AH)
16x Äußerst reiner Äther
25x Äusserst reines Mithrilerz 

Für angenommene 8 mal die ich bräuchte für einen Crit, müsste ich also 16.800.000 Kinah für die Waffenveredelungssteine bezahlen, da man sie nicht wirklich farmen kann. Hinzu kommt, dass ich jedes mal Glänzender verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen brauche, weswegen ich 8 crits benötige.

Das Würde also folgene Rohstoffe vorraussetzen:
17.536 Egrasibaumstämme (Stück ca 300 Kinah im AH = 5.260.800 Kinah)
8.758 Mächtiges Schleifpapier (Sück 2000 Kinah beim Händler = 17.536.000 Kinah)
384 Erstklassiger Rüstungsveredelungsstein (Stück 150.000 Kinah im AH = 576.000.000 Kinah)
4992 Od (Kosten ca 500 je Stück im AH = 2.496.000 Kinah)
48 Erstklassiger Waffenveredelungsstein des Handwerkers (350.000 Im AH je Stück = 16.800.000 Kinah)
128 Äußerst reiner Äther (Stück 10.000 im AH = 1.280.000 Kinah)
200 Äußerst reines Mithrilerz (Stück ca 20.000 Kinah im AH = 4.000.000 Kinah)

Würde bei entsprechendem Procglück einen gesamtbetrag von 623.372.800 Kinah ausmachen. 

Seh ich das richtig, oder hab ich mich irgendwo verzählt?


----------



## doubledown (28. Oktober 2009)

Such dir ne große Legion und sei deren Crafter, die farmen dann die Mats für dich. Im Alleingang kannste das knicken, ist ja auch nicht so angedacht.

P.S.: Schön, dass du das hier mal so aufgedröselt hast


----------



## AemJaY (29. Oktober 2009)

ich wünsch dir viel spass mit dem neuen Bogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2009)

ich fühle mit dir! diese kinah-schleife fängt ja schon mit handwerksskill 150 an. klar ist man scharf auf den blauen bogen, aber die ernüchterung und die aufgabe kommt dann doch recht schnell, finde ich. ich crafte mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so lange bis ich ein blaues items hervorbringe. ist auch ziemlich ärgerlich weil es sehr viel günstiger ist sowas beim agenten einfach zu kaufen.

klar nimmt man sich vor alles selbst zu farmen - aber farm mal 2200 baumstämme! und selbst wenn du das schafffst  heißt es beim agenten kohle für die kugeln ablotzen. und selbst wenn du die noch hast heißt es schleifpapier kaufen. die kosten machen einen alle und am ende ist man pleite und sitzt auf nem stapel weißer bögen ... und warum? weil man in der zeit, die man mit holzsammeln verbracht hat, keine mobs gekillt hat, sprich: keine einnahmen hatte. also: kinah farmen um bogen-mats kaufen zu können --> VERARSCHE!!!

ist das eigentlich nur beim handwerk so schlimm oder bei schneiderei auch?


----------



## Sin (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Schlimme ist: ich will den Bogen ja gar nicht für mich haben, sondern nur für die quest damit ich endlich 400+ lernen kann -.-

Die Quests sind nur bei Waffenschmied und Handwerkskunst so schlimm, da man bei denen für sachen "des Handwerkes" immer crits von vorherigen Items benötigt. Dies ist bei den anderen Berufen nicht der fall.


----------



## Geige (29. Oktober 2009)

Nein keine Verarsche, das ist ein etwas schwierigeres Handwerkssystem,
als man es z.B aus WoW gewohnt ist, also kein ich-zieh-nen-Job-in-2-Tagen-hoch
rumgetue!
Dieses Beispiel hier finde ich zwar schon etwas enorm, aber es regt dazu an sich auf andere Spieler einzulassen!


----------



## Skargork (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen warten, das spiel ist jetzt gerade mal etwas über einen monat raus und da ist es klar das die sache welche auf hohem beruflvl gebraucht werden teuer sind. Zumal man die hohen sachen ja auch nur in hohen gebieten findet. 
Es wäre intressant zu sehen wie es in 3 monaten und dann in einem jahr ausschaut, da wird sich denke preislich richtig was tun. Aber wie dem auch sei ich fühle mit dir, ist schon ziemlich heftig.
lg SKar


----------



## Rygel (30. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Dieses Beispiel hier finde ich zwar schon etwas enorm, aber es regt dazu an sich auf andere Spieler einzulassen!


inwiefern? was man selbst sammeln kann sammelt man: in diesem fall holz oder äther. bei den kugeln ist man definitiv auf den handelsagenten angewiesen. und die kosten für die herstellung von stangen und brettern sind dank der hohen NPC-preise für schleifmittel enorm. andere spieler werden dir also nur helfen in dem sie sachen beim agenten für teure kinah verkaufen.


----------



## Sin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja selbst sammeln ist so ein Thema. Wir gehen hier wie gesagt davon aus, dass bei mir nur jedes 8. Item ein critluck ist (Bei der Quest davor wo ich nen anderen critstab brauchte, war es sogar erst der 15. Stab der gecrittet hat)

Gehen wir davon aus, dass ich 17.536 Egrasibaumstämme selbst farmen möchte und ich "nur" 2 minuten pro vorkommen brauche (Abbauen und zum nächsten hinrennen) 

17.536/3 (3 mal kann man ein vorkommen abbauen) = 5845 Vorkommen die ich benötige * 2 Minuten = 11690 Minuten = 195 Stunden = ca 8 Tage dauerfarmen. Allein für das Holz. Dazu würde noch das Od, Mithrilerz, etc kommen. Etwas was sich absolut nicht lohnen würde. 

Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass die Meisterquest etwas anspruchsvoller ist, aber Handwerkskunst und Waffenschmied stehen in keinerlei relation zu den anderen expertenquests.

Der Rüstungsschmied muss lediglich:  	
Glänzender verstärkter Orichalcum-Schild des Handwerkers Herstellen

Der Schneider:
Glänzendes robustes verstärktes Lederwams des Handwerkers

Beides sind "nur" einfache crits, nicht so wie bei Handwerkskunst/Waffenschmied 2fach crits die benötigt werden.


----------



## Pitchpaw (31. Oktober 2009)

mir ist aufgefallen, das du mit voller dp öfter krittest als normaler weise. probier das mal, kannst deine kosten enorm senken

kann natürlich auch vollkommen subjektiv sein, aber ein paar von meinen legionies schwören auch drauf


----------



## doubledown (31. Oktober 2009)

Phychologisch besser wäre es wohl, sich immer die Mats für einen Versuch zu besorgen. Das ist übersichtlicher, billiger und du kannst halt zwischendurch ganz normal spielen.
Ansoonsten läßt sich dieses Handwerk nur in einer Legion wirklich leveln.


----------



## Sin (31. Oktober 2009)

Pitchpaw schrieb:


> mir ist aufgefallen, das du mit voller dp öfter krittest als normaler weise. probier das mal, kannst deine kosten enorm senken
> 
> kann natürlich auch vollkommen subjektiv sein, aber ein paar von meinen legionies schwören auch drauf



Das mit den DP wurde bereits von tausenden spielern getested. Schau mal im englischen Forum nach. Sie sind zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass die DP absolut keinen einfluss auf den Criterfolg haben. Hab es auch mehrfach ausprobiert: 4000DP, 3000DP, 2000DP, macht alles keinen unterschied.


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2009)

ich bin derzeit bei 199. vorhin ist mir folgendes passiert:
ich wollte zwei ringe mit skillstufe 180 herstellen (Topasring). dafür benötigte ich u.a. zwei kritische erfolge: Glänzender Goldring, der aus Goldring (ben. skill: 170) hervorgebracht wird. komischerweise hatte ich nach zwei goldringen schon meine beiden krits zusammen und konnte so 2 x Topasring herstellen, von denen auch noch einer gekrittet hat --> Glänzender Topasring.

hilft es vielleicht vom skilllevel immer so 20 - 30 punkte über dem gewünschten gegenstand zu sein oder hatte ich einfach nur glück? was zudem noch auffällig war: bei den krits hat sich NIE der untere, rote fehlversuch-balken gefüllt; es hat sich immer nur der blaue bewegt. ist das vorraussetzung für einen kritischen erfolg?

eine frage noch zum schluss: ist es eigentlich egal mit welchen arbeitsaufträgen man skillt, solange sie nur gelb sind? kann ich zb. von lvl 20 auf lvl30 skillen mit einem 10er-arbeitsauftrag (der ja dann auch noch gelb ist)? ändert sich was an den belohnungen? kann ein 30er-arbeitsauftrag auch teurer sein als ein 40er?


----------



## doubledown (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Crits sind zufällig und nichts (fast nichts) was ihr tut, wird das ändern. Ist teilweise lustig, auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen :-)
Teilweise verarschen manche Forenuser die Fragesteller aber auch.

A: Hallo, wie kann ich meine Crafting-Crit-Chance erhöhen
B: Das ist ganz einfach: Du musst volle DP haben und außerdem musst du warten, bis es Nacht ist. Wenn dann noch der Mond im Hause der Jungfrau steht, dann ist jeder zweite Versuch ein Crit.
A: Oh, danke für netten Tipp...

Wenn soetwas wirklich gehen würde, dann wüßten es bis jetzt eh schon alle und NCSoft könnte generell die Critchance hochsetzen.

Ne, hier werden Pseudozufallsztahlen generiert und dann nach einer bestimmten Regel ausgewertet. Was unter Umständen einen Vorteil bringt und viele Spieler wahrscheinlich meinen, wenn sie sagen, es kommen sehr viele Crits ist Folgendes:

Die generierten Zufallszahlen benutzen meistens in irgendeiner Form die Systemzeit. Wenn man nun sehr viele Materialien für ein Werkstück hat und dieses Werkstück in sehr kurzer Zeit zu bauen ist, sagen wir mal 7 Sekunden oder so, und man alle Werkstücke hintereinander nonstop baut, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dann natürlich größer, einen entsprechenden Zeitpunkt zu finden, wo man nen Crit hat. 
Also man fährt besser, erstmal Material zu sammeln und dann alles auf einmal hintereinanderweg zu produzieren als immer ein Teil und dann erst wieder Mats farmen, um dann das nächste Teil zu bauen.
Das natürlich nur, falls der Zufallsmechanismus irgendwie von der Systemzeit abhängt, was bei in C++ geschriebenen Programmen aber eigentlich immer der Fall ist.

Wie Sin aber eingangs schon vorgerechnet hat, ist es in höheren Leveln pervers teuer, entsprechend viel Material anzuhäufen. Von daher sind wir wieder an der Stelle, wo man  nichts tun kann, um dem Zufall auf die Sprünge zu helfen.


----------



## Sin (31. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich bin derzeit bei 199. vorhin ist mir folgendes passiert:
> ich wollte zwei ringe mit skillstufe 180 herstellen (Topasring). dafür benötigte ich u.a. zwei kritische erfolge: Glänzender Goldring, der aus Goldring (ben. skill: 170) hervorgebracht wird. komischerweise hatte ich nach zwei goldringen schon meine beiden krits zusammen und konnte so 2 x Topasring herstellen, von denen auch noch einer gekrittet hat --> Glänzender Topasring.
> 
> hilft es vielleicht vom skilllevel immer so 20 - 30 punkte über dem gewünschten gegenstand zu sein oder hatte ich einfach nur glück? was zudem noch auffällig war: bei den krits hat sich NIE der untere, rote fehlversuch-balken gefüllt; es hat sich immer nur der blaue bewegt. ist das vorraussetzung für einen kritischen erfolg?
> ...



Das mit den unterschiedlichen skilllevel hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Bin wie gesagt skill 399 momentan und habe mal versuchsweise ringe für skillstuge 180 oder 190 hergestellt: Selbst nach 5 Ringen gab es noch keinen Crit, also wird es daran nicht liegen.

Bei den Arbeitsaufträgen würd ich generell immer die höchste Stufe nehmen, einfach weil ein skill 199 item mehr, bzw schneller Erfahung bringt, als ein skill 180 item.

Ein Crit an sich entseht ja erst dann, wenn das eigentliche Item hergestellt wurde. Dabei ist es egal ob der rote balken am anfang, in der mitte oder knapp am ende steht. Einmal hatte ich nen crit wo ich dachte: "ach das wird eh nix" und hab auf windows getabbt und bei der rückkehr hatte ich auf einmal nen crititem.


----------



## Rygel (31. Oktober 2009)

danke. dann hatte ich wohl einfach unverschämtes glück vorhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich versuche mich nebenbei noch an der schneiderei - hoffe das ist nicht ganz so bitter wie das handwerkerdasein.


----------



## battschack (1. November 2009)

Dumme frage es soll doch angeblich nicht möglich sein sachen zu criten wo beim normal craften z.B auch keine punkte mehr geben würde oder nicht? 

So änlich wie mit mobs meine ich des sobald die mobs 8lvl unter dir sind kriegst du kein loot kein kinah garnix.


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Dumme frage es soll doch angeblich nicht möglich sein sachen zu criten wo beim normal craften z.B auch keine punkte mehr geben würde oder nicht?
> 
> So änlich wie mit mobs meine ich des sobald die mobs 8lvl unter dir sind kriegst du kein loot kein kinah garnix.



Kann ich ebenso nicht bestätigen. Ich musste vor meiner jetzigen Quest mit dem Bogen, einen verstärkten Ulmastab des Handwerkers herstellen. Die quest gab es erst mit Skilllevel 399, der Stab jedoch benötigt skill 299 und ist somit durch und durch grau vom skill. Dennoch musste ich ihn critten für die quest, was auch nach gut 15 Versuchen klappte.


----------



## Ceset (9. November 2009)

Zur Critchance habe ich lediglich eine einzige Theorie und zwar, dass sie in den Berufen Handwerker und Waffenschmied deutlich niedriger ist, als im Beruf Rüstungsschmied.
Grund: Man trägt nur eine Waffe (Ausnahme Assassin) und die 10 lvl lang.
Rüstungsteile trägt man nur 5 lvl lang und man braucht viel mehr, daher proccen die öfter (man hat ja dann immer noch nur 1 oder 2 von 5 in der besseren Quali).

Was mich an der ExpertenQuest gerade fürchterlich aufregt:

Das Rezept für den verstärkten Orichalcum-Schild des Handwerkers kostet auf Votan im AH 5 Millionen (!!) Kinah.
Genauso sieht es mit den grünen oder blauen Rüstungsveredelungssteien aus. In einem Moment sind welche für 120 k Kinah drin, kurz drauf nur noch für 400k und alle vom selben Anbieter.
Mir gehen diese Leute, die nur aufs Handeln und aufs Preise ruinieren aus sind, so fürchterlich auf den Keks. Ob von denen wohl schon mal einer darüber nachgedacht hat, wo man auf lvl 30-40 5 Mio Kinah hernehmen soll? Und gleichzeitig regen sie sich vermutlich in ihrer Blödheit über Goldseller auf.


----------



## battschack (10. November 2009)

@ceset was sind den bitte 5mil? Des farm ich dir in 1tag mit lvl 35+ nur durch Kräuter für Mana+Hp tränke. Und Tränke kriegt man am wochenenden auch sehr gut weg bin mit main lvl 39 und habe 26mil... nur durch alchi+sammeln gemacht und halt nebenbei mal wenn was gutes droppt was es ja eh nie tut. Und lvl mir nen assa im mom wo lvl 32ist fast full blau equipt nur durch ah des zeug gekauft teilweise dolche 2x für 300-500k gekauft. Freu dich auf lvl 40für deine nächsten flügen kosten auch wieder 12oder 14mil weiss garnimmer so genau müsste mal nach schaun.


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @ceset was sind den bitte 5mil? Des farm ich dir in 1tag mit lvl 35+ nur durch Kräuter für Mana+Hp tränke. Und Tränke kriegt man am wochenenden auch sehr gut weg bin mit main lvl 39 und habe 26mil... nur durch alchi+sammeln gemacht und halt nebenbei mal wenn was gutes droppt was es ja eh nie tut. Und lvl mir nen assa im mom wo lvl 32ist fast full blau equipt nur durch ah des zeug gekauft teilweise dolche 2x für 300-500k gekauft. Freu dich auf lvl 40für deine nächsten flügen kosten auch wieder 12oder 14mil weiss garnimmer so genau müsste mal nach schaun.



*hust* gibs mir was ab? ^^
Bin absolut kein verkaufgenie, geb ich offen und ehrlich zu, aber ich habe auch nie Glück beim drops/würfeln. Waren letztens Stahlharke: 3 Stigmas und 3 grüne Items gedropt: alle gewürfelten Zahlen waren unter 20, hab also nichts gewonnen. Das letzt grüne Item was für mich gedropt ist, als ich solo unterwegs war, war ein Stigmastein der im AH 5000 Kinah gebracht hat :-(


----------



## La Saint (16. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit bei meiner Meisterquest im Handwerk angekommen. Momentan beim 2. Step. Um diese Abzuschließen muss ich folgendes Item herstellen:
> Glänzender verstärkter Egrasi-Bogen des Handwerkers



Danke für die Information. Es kostet also ca. 630 Milliionen Kinah um letztendlich nur den Skill 400 beim Handwerk zu erlernen. 

Das ist auf der einen Seite ein Witz, auf der anderen paßt es aber ins System. Natürlich kann ich nur von meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen mit jetzt lvl 32 ausgehen, aber das Verhältnis zwischen Einkünften und Ausgaben steht in einem krassen Mißverhältnis.

Obwohl mein Char genügsam lebt (keine Ausrüstung aus dem AH, Tränke und Bufffood als Alchi/Koch selbst hergestellt, Verzauberungssteine selbst entzaubert, Manasteine nur aus Drops) ist er permanent pleite. Deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, wenn hier Leute erzählen ihr Char hätte mit lvl 20 lockere 10 Mio Kinah auf der hohen Kante.

Also, auf der einen Seite extrem hohe Kosten durch Skillrollen, Reisen, Sterben, manche Quests und spielrelevante Features, auf der anderen Seite minimale oder unzuverlässige Einkünfte durch Quests, Drops und dem AH. Das schreit geradezu nach Absicht und einem Masterplan.

Klar, NCSoft dürfte wissen, dass sie mit einem Itemshop in Europa/USA nicht durchkommen, wenn sie mit einem MMORPG ernsthaft Fuß fassen wollen. Daher erinnern die Privatshops mit "1 Mio Kinah für 4.13 Euro" an jeder Straßenecke auch deutlich an die italienische Mafia. Da wird ein Angebot gemacht, was man kaum abschlagen kann. Und ist privat auch wirklich privat?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Arandes (16. Dezember 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das ist auf der einen Seite ein Witz, auf der anderen paßt es aber ins System. Natürlich kann ich nur von meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen mit jetzt lvl 32 ausgehen, aber das Verhältnis zwischen Einkünften und Ausgaben steht in einem krassen Mißverhältnis.
> 
> Obwohl mein Char genügsam lebt (keine Ausrüstung aus dem AH, Tränke und Bufffood als Alchi/Koch selbst hergestellt, Verzauberungssteine selbst entzaubert, Manasteine nur aus Drops) ist er permanent pleite. Deswegen glaube ich auch nicht, wenn hier Leute erzählen ihr Char hätte mit lvl 20 lockere 10 Mio Kinah auf der hohen Kante.
> 
> Also, auf der einen Seite extrem hohe Kosten durch Skillrollen, Reisen, Sterben, manche Quests und spielrelevante Features, auf der anderen Seite minimale oder unzuverlässige Einkünfte durch Quests, Drops und dem AH. Das schreit geradezu nach Absicht und einem Masterplan.




Also... das Handwerken ist wirklich teuer, ja. Allerdings bin ich und auch meine Frau nie pleite gegangen bis jetzt. Wir haben klar keine 10 Mio. Kinah beiseite, aber pro Char locker 300-400k, was mit Stufe 20-25 locker ausreicht (Berufe bereits auf die "lvl-passende Stufe" gebracht). 
Zu den Kosten:

Skillrollen: Joa, nicht ganz billig.
Reisen: Hmm... ich reise eh nur immer nach Verteron (Elyos), den Rest laufe ich gemütlich bis zum Zielort. Spart immens Geld und man kann die Umgebung geniessen
Sterben: Bisher liess ich das Sterben aus ^^
Quests und Features: Ajo, wobei bis jetzt eher nicht so wirklich was ist, wo man in Quests Geld abgeben müsste. Das kommt vl. ja noch.

In Aion ists mitm Geld halt wirklich wie in Korea... man ist Multi-Millionär, hat aber letzten Endes nur knapp 100 Euro oder so an Wert. Inflation wird dort gross geschrieben.

Generell finde ich das Handwerk-System aber toll! Klar, das pushen ist sehr teuer, aber... naja. Ich weiss auch ned, ich habs lieber so als geschenkt.


----------



## La Saint (16. Dezember 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Skillrollen: Joa, nicht ganz billig.
> Reisen: Hmm... ich reise eh nur immer nach Verteron (Elyos), den Rest laufe ich gemütlich bis zum Zielort. Spart immens Geld und man kann die Umgebung geniessen
> Sterben: Bisher liess ich das Sterben aus ^^
> Quests und Features: Ajo, wobei bis jetzt eher nicht so wirklich was ist, wo man in Quests Geld abgeben müsste. Das kommt vl. ja noch.


Alles bezogen auf lvl 32.

Reisen:
Läßt sich nicht vermeiden, denn ist gibt Reisequests. Die schicken dich zB. in die Hauptstadt, von dort in verschiedene Regionen usw. Das läßt sich nur per Teleport erledigten. Oft sind die Reisekosten dabei höher, als später als Questbelohnung hereinkommt. Auch innerhalb einer Region läßt sich nicht alles zu Fuß erledigen. Vor allem, wenn man dabei eine Region durchqueren muß, die ein paar Level über dem eigenen liegt und am anderen Ende 5 Leute vor einer Instanz warten. Am teuersten ist der Teleport innerhalb des Abyss. Ein Port in eine Festung der oberen Region kostet ca. 6.000 Kinah.

Sterben:
Läßt sich ebenfalls nicht vermeiden. Zumindest nicht, wenn man als Heiler mit einer Randomgruppe in eine Instanz geht. Mit Glück kostet mich so ein Einsatz 50.000 Kinah, mit Pech auch mal das dreifache. Wobei die Kosten für die Seelenheilung sowohl vom Level als auch von diversen anderen unergründlichen Faktoren abhängen. Es wird also immer teurer werden. Zur Zeit kostet mich ein Tod zwischen 15.000 und 25.000 Kinah.

Quests:
Gestern noch hatte ich eine Kettenquest, bei der ich dem Questgeber ein Item bringen mußte, das man nur im Shop in der Hauptstadt kaufen konnte und das 90.000 Kinah kostete. Dazu noch diverse Reisekosten und anderer Kleinkram, und schon waren 120.000 Kinah zusammen gekommen. Dafür gab es dann ca. 400.000 Exp-Punkte (ein Kästchen auf dem XP-Bar) und ein nettes Rüstungsteil. Und das war nicht die erste Quest, bei der ich kostenmäßig draufzahlen mußte.

cu
Lasaint


----------

